# Hot Dog Call?



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone had or ever had trouble getting it to sound like a coyote. I know it sounds stupid, but I bought 4 randy anderson calls and the hot dog is the only one I can't seem to to howl correctly. I sound like someone who is just learning to play brass instrument. I have watched all the videos as well as listened to the informational cd that comes with the calls. I followed the instructions on the back as well. I am a newbie when it comes to hand calls.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

are you using your lips or teeth? On that one I get the best sound if I use teeth pressure. I actually do teeth on all my howlers.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah I am using my teeth. It is really weird, I am trying different ways in positioning my teeth and I am still getting this awful sound. It sounds like my grunt call. Is it mouth positioning or my tongue?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

My budy has one and I tried it once. It was kinda goofy. I had a hard time controling it. But that was 10 seconds of practice. I'm sure I could figure it out if tried for 10 minutes.

There's a pile of good howlers out there. Practice with what ya got or just find one that fits ya better.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the HotDog. The biggest problem I've had with it most recently is just controlling the pitch of it. It seems so much touchier than my other calls. I'll be hitting a higher note trying to sound like a female, then all of the sudden it's jump up to young pup range and skip back to the note it was on before it skipped. It doesn't really sound all that great even when it does work when I use it anyways. I like my Dan Thompson RD Howler much better.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah that is what I am having problems with is the pitch. Mine are really low and don't sound anything close to the videos. I know he has been doing it a really long time.

The red desert howler looks just like the Hot Dog. Is the difference in the reed?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The RD actually has a slightly smaller reed than the HotDog does. I dunno if that's what makes it so much easier to get a good sound from but I don't really care. It sounds amazing! The huge wood horn on the RD makes it sound great and loud.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Your reed probably needs some break in time before it "settles" down. Mine was all over the place when i first got it too, but seems to have started to get better.

Matt


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you tilting the call upwards?


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah I am tilting it at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i got one and it took awhile to break inthe reed. but it works :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoors56 (Feb 5, 2008)

i use the mouth piece without the horn to a lot of my distress sounds but i agree it seems like howling with the hot dog takes a bit longer to get the hang of compared to the other howlers i have used


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

AccuTrig said:


> yeah that is what I am having problems with is the pitch. Mine are really low and don't sound anything close to the videos. I know he has been doing it a really long time.
> 
> The red desert howler looks just like the Hot Dog. Is the difference in the reed?


 The mouth pieces are interchangable i think, im gonna go see now that i think about it


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jason_n said:


> AccuTrig said:
> 
> 
> > yeah that is what I am having problems with is the pitch. Mine are really low and don't sound anything close to the videos. I know he has been doing it a really long time.
> ...


Yes the mouthpieces are interchangable because the Hot Dog is basically a ripped off version of the Red Desert Howler.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

"the Hot Dog is basically a ripped off version of the Red Desert Howler."

Ditto. Primos = :eyeroll:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

yup i coulnt find my red desert but my windriver howler and hot dogg worked when you switch em round, damn you will primos wheres the truth


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I had trouble with the hot dog at first also. I finally figured out to start blowing with your teeth up close to the horn and then slide your teeth down to about the middle while your blowing. Mine sounded like a dying pig before i got the hang of sliding my teeth. Hope this helps you.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I went out last night with my hunting buddy and I figured out what I was doing wrong. I think first of all I was not blowing hard enough on the mouth piece. I also find it much easier to use my lips for some reason and not my teeth. We got to make about 4 stands we had no luck but it was good to get practice on my calls.

so to make a long story short I was able to sound more like a coyote than something dying.

Thanks again for all of the advice


----------

